# pleco update



## CukeTheExile (Nov 26, 2007)

i posted awhile back that i had just bought a pleco that i was unsure of what it exactlly was, and i still dont for sure, i finally have pics of it. 





































thank you for any help properly identifying this little guy.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

I do believe he's a "Tiger Peckoltia" or a tiger plec.

Apparently they only reach around 4", but they're mostly wood eaters. Make sure you have a good hunk of driftwood in there for him to eat!

http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/species.php?species_id=735


----------



## CukeTheExile (Nov 26, 2007)

it may be, but the stripes are off from the tiger to the one i have, same basic coloration but not the same stripe pattern. 

Mine is going to stay small around 4 inches or so, i can tell that. It has a stripe patern identical to a Hypancistrus zebra. but the coloration is off


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

candy stripe pleco?


----------



## CukeTheExile (Nov 26, 2007)

i got a positive ID on the little guy, its a L199 or Hypancistrus furunculus, 

thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2008)

im going to say that your guess of a L199 is about a close as your gonna get. at first glance this fish appears to be a peckoltia sp., but when you look closely at its head, and fins, the shape makes it look more like a hypancistrus. While i disagree with you that the pattern looks anything like a zebra, i do agree that its in that sp. of hypancistrus. It may or may not be the right ID, but it seems to be the closest one yet.


----------



## CukeTheExile (Nov 26, 2007)

it has a simmilar stripe pattern to a zebra, the exact placement is off, and the overall coloration. but i would say it is a L199, if but a bit stressed, throwing off the color slightly


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

that pleco is about a million miles away from being a zebra..
http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/image.php?image_id=461


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2008)

my point exactly. the stripes on your fish are more vertical...thicker...not clean like on a zebra, etc 

trust me, i get to look at a few dozen zebra plecos daily lol


----------



## CukeTheExile (Nov 26, 2007)

lol, sry to start such a heated discussion about it.... 

i know its not, and i do know what a zebra looks like, im not a complete novice to pleco's.


----------

